

Ask HN: Which hacker/entrepreneur's favorite books would you like to know? - sid6376

I run a site which lists the books of famous people. I would just like to know from the hn crowd, which famous hacker/entrepreneur's favorite books would you like to know.
======
sid6376
Clickable link to my site <http://vipreads.com>

